# How much is too much blow by?



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I'll let this video do the talking:


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

In my opinion it is wildly excessive blow by.
I have not followed your posts.
Did you buy the tractor this way or did you buy a replacement engine this way?


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I bought this tractor with a blown motor and replaced it with a used N844 from All States Tractor Parts that they claimed "ran good"


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

TonsOfGuns said:


> I bought this tractor with a blown motor and replaced it with a used N844 from All States Tractor Parts that they claimed "ran good"


I would send them this video.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well.,...,... It's running good......but holy crap, that's more blow by than I've ever seen. I agree with ultra. Send them folks that video!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I would definitely let them know what they sold you, but I have seen other engines for sale for around $5000.00. Tractorjoe for example has a complete engine overhaul kit for just over $450.00. You'd still be ahead of the game. https://www.tractorjoe.com/parts/p/...ctor/b/ford-new-holland/m/1920/?c=108&sc=6767
Not sure if you are up to an engine rebuild yourself, but you've come this far with the restoration. Price a shop to do the rebuild, know what a rebuild kit may cost. It could be worth it. What is the rest of the tractor like? Everything else seem to be working satisfactorily?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

One of the other fellows may be able to chime in here, but I'm wondering how long that engine sat before you got it? Would a fuel additive help with cleaning or loosening the rings.... Maybe pull the injectors and get something in there to soak it for a bit?!?


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Great ideas. I'm talking with All States Ag Parts. They are offering to replace the motor, or send me a rebuild kit. They claim they have another "good running" N844 and would swap me for mine.

I've built Honda race engines, and rebuilt Ford hot rods. Another engine rebuild wont be a problem. I'm just sore about all the work and $$$ I put into painting, prepping, sourcing out o-rings and seals, valve adjustments.. And now it's coming back out, and I get to do it all again. The motor does run really well, but I'm a cloud of diesel exhaust wherever I go, and that's not healthy.

As for other issues. The motor also has a nasty rear main seal leak. I'm having issues with the PTO popping out of engagement. The bucket cylinders on the loader are totally shot, and I'm looking for an alternative to Messicks $500 per cylinder replacement. I could rebuild one of them, but the other has significant damage to the rod and is done. Both are leaking, neither will retract.

Right now the ball is with All States Ag parts. I requested compression numbers off the N844, and number of hours on the motor if they have it.

If I do end up rebuilding the current worn motor I'm going all out with sleeves, balanced rods and crank.

I wonder if an N844L or N844T would fit into my tractor. That would give me a big boost in power, but it doesn't look like engine swaps on tractors are as common place as the automotive world.

A note on the current blow by situation it got way worse when I fixed my fuel leaks. Now the motor has a good fuel supply and more power, and more blow by. Also after working the field for an hour or so the motor got good and hot, that seems to also make the blow by much worse. Hotter oil = lower viscosity and more seeping past the rings


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Got off the phone with a rep from All States Ag parts. Apparently their salvage yards don't have compression testers. They look at a motor running and make their decisions based on oil pressure. They also don't have an hour reading for the motor. The tach/hour meters for these old Fords are all busted (unless you build one yourself like I did). 

The plan is tomorrow they are going to send me a video of this motor running. I get to hear it and see what all is coming out of it. If I like what I see they will ship it to me free of charge, and they will pay to have the old worn one shipped back to them. 

I'll get a compression tester and take numbers off it before I spend any time prepping it. If I don't like what I see I'll send it back to them - on their dollar and have them issue a full refund. 

Then I'll hit Ebay for a new or re-manufactured N844. 

Time to go prep to pull another motor ... sigh


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Situation sucks but at least they are trying to work with you for a resolution. Seen places that would just leave you smoking in the wind.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> Situation sucks but at least they are trying to work with you for a resolution. Seen places that would just leave you smoking in the wind.


I agree. Sounds like All States is trying to make it good.
I'd say that speaks well of them.
It doesn't help with TOG's labor but the mechanic - or plumber - or carpenter always gets burned on defective parts.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Long day and lots of pics... motor is out and ready for a transplant. I found the problem with the PTO I think. The pilot bearing had fallen out and was binding inside the flywheel housing. No bueno...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like you are well on the way to muy bueno!!


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I certainly hope so. I need to find some PTO guts. Messicks wants $1300... painful. I'm looking in salvage yards atm. I'll find something


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Found the PTO countershaft in Australia of all places. New and shipped for 240 USD. That's a crazy good deal. Messicks wanted 880 plus tax and shipping. I found the gear in a junk yard for 100. 

Parts are ordered and now we wait


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Cold compression off the old motor:
#1 50 psi
#2 150 psi
#3 150 psi
#4 50 psi


----------

